# انتاج الاوكسجين والنيتروجين والارجون



## ahs93 (10 أبريل 2011)

الرجاء من الاخوه و الاخوات مساعدي في انشاء معمل الى انتاج النتروجين و الرجوان و استالين
مهندس علي


----------



## abue tycer (13 أبريل 2011)

*المعدات المستخدمه فى انتاج الاوكسجين والنيتروجين والارجون (فصل الهواء)*

المعدات المستخدمه فى انتاج الاوكسجين والنيتروجين والارجون (فصل الهواء) 
المعدات المستخدمه فى فصل الهواء

1- air compressor حيث يتم سحب الهواء عن طريقه والنوع اللذى استخدمته فى المصنع هو copper وهو امريكى الصنع
2-chiller (مبرد)
3- dryer ( مجفف)
4- heat exchanger (مبادل حرارى)
5- distillation column (برج تقطير)
6- liquefier (مسيل) حيث يتم تحويل النيتروجين الغاز الى سائل وضخه الى خزانات الانتاج
او ضخه الى عامود الفصل مره اخرى طبقا لظروف التشغيل
7-turbo expander حيث تستخدم فى عمليه تبريد النيتروجين الغازى الى درجه حراره تحت الصفر وهى الوسيله الاولى لتبريد المعمل فى بدايه التشغيل
8- compressor ضاغط وهو ضاغط اخر موجود فى المعمل لضغط النيتروجين الغاز وتوجيه الى التربينه
9- compressor ضاغط ثالث موجود فى التربينه ويكون مثبت مع التربينه ويتعتبر كفرامل للتربينه ولكن لن ندخل فى تفاصيل التشغيل
10- tanks خزانات الانتاج وهى مختلفه الاحجام حسب الكميه المنتجه يوميا 
11- cooling water towers ابراج التبريد وهى تستخدم فى تبريد المياه اللازمه لتبريد المعدات كالزيت والهواء
12- توجد بعض الملحقات الاخرى كالمواسير التى يمر من خلالها الغازات وكفلاتر لتنقيه الهواء وصمامات للتحكم فى كميات الغازات وتركب هذه الصمامات فى مناطق معينه طبقا لتصميم المعمل والى عدادات مقياس الحراره والضغط ومعدل الجريان للغازات واجهزه وخلايا مقياس نقاوه الغازات ولوح كهرباء لتشغيل المعدات
هذا باختصار المعدات الاساسيه لانتاج غازى الاكسجين والنيتروجين

اما بالنسبه لانتاج غاز الارجون فيحتاج الى معدات اضافيه كا
1- argon skid وهى تتكون من مفاعل صغير يحتوى على ماده حفازه للتنقيه المبدئيه للارجون من غاز الاكسجين وذلك عن طريق حقن الارجون بغاز الهيدروجين وتحتوى ايضا على مبادل حرارى ومنطقه فصل المياه الناتجه عن التفاعل ومجفف ولكن لاتنزعج فمساحه هskid لاتتجاوز 2 متر مربع
2- crude argon distillation column وهو البرج للازم للحصول على الارجون الخام ثم توجيه بعد ذلك الى skid
3- purification argon distillation column وهو المرحله النهائيه لتنقيه الارجون من اى الاكسجين والنيتروجين وتحويله من غاز الى سائل
ملحوظه : نلاحظ ان عمليه انتاج الارجون تحتاج الى تنقيه عاليه جدا حيث ان استخدام الارجون فى اللحام يجب ان يكون الارجون نقى تماما من اى اكسجين وايضا نسبه الارجون فى الهواء الجوى ضئيله جدا ومن هنا نلاحظ ان ثمنه عالى
النفقات بعد تركيب معمل الاكسجين
ان الماده الخام لانتاج الاكسجين والنيتروجين والارجون هى الهواء الجوى فبذلك هو متوفر دائما
1- الكهرباء ويجب ان تكون متوفره باستمرار لان انقطاع الكهرباء كثير يسبب مشاكل للمحطه
2- الايدى العامله مبدئيا يحتاج المعمل الى 3 مهندسين و3 فنيين للتشغيل لاحظ ان المعمل يعمل 24 ساعه يوميا بدون توقف 
3- الكيماويات اللازمه لمعالجه مياه التبريد ولكنها رخيصه بالنسبه للمصنع اللذى كنت اعمل به كان يستهلك حوالى 10 الالاف دولار سنويا كيماويات
4- بعض قطع الغيار البسيطه كالعدادات واجزاء من الصمامات وزيوت تشحيم بالنسبه للمصنع اللذى كنت اعمل به كان يستهلك حوالى 300 دولار شهريا 
مساحه المعمل( المحطه)
يحتاج المعمل الى مساحه تقريبيه حوالى 80 متر* 80 متر و الاجزاء اللتى يتم تغطتيتها هى المعدات كالضاغط والتربينه ولكن ابراج التقطير تحتاج الى اماكن مفتوحه نظرا لارتفاعها العالى .


تمن المعدات : بيختلف حسب الكميه المطلوبه او نوع المصنع المانى هندى صينى امريكى انجليزى الخ
اعطيك مثال لمصنع متوسط بينتج 500 لتر اكسجين فى الساعه و500 نيتروجين
لو امريكى يبقى تمنه بين مليون 700الف دولار الى 2 ونص مليون دولار حسب الشركه وحسب المعدات اللى بتقدمها
لو نفس الكميه بس مصنع المانى يبقى تمنه حوالى 3 ونص مليون يورو 
لو هندى يبقى تمنه بين 700 الف دولار الى 800 الف دولار حسب الشركه و ضغط منخفض 
لو هندى وضغط عالى يبقى تمنه 600الف دولار
لو صينى يبقى تمنه يتراوح بين 650 الف دولار الى مليون دولار
لو انجليزى يبقى بين 2 الى 2مليون ونص دولار
الهدف من كل الامثله يجب تحديد المنشأ .​


----------



## ahs93 (17 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك يا سيد المحترم
ممكن تزويدنا بدراسة جدوى مع اسماء شركات مصنعه هنديه وكونلك من الشكرين
اخوك المهندس علي الصغير


----------



## ENG_DR2000 (19 يوليو 2011)

*Oxygen station simulation*

أرجو من سيادتكم التكرم بارسال فديو محاكاة لمحطة توليد الأكسجين يوضح طريقة الأنتاج
والف شكر لكم
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## احمد االتميمي (20 يوليو 2011)

يا مهندسين ارجوا ان تزودوا لاني محتاج دراسة مصنع الاكسجين


----------



## kenedy (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الساده الكرام أحتاج ضروري دراسة جدوى لمصنع اكسجين 
أو أي روابط تساعد في الموضوع
وله مني دعوه صادقه بالصحه والعافيه وكل مايسر خاطره​


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (21 سبتمبر 2011)

المفروض يكون فى معلومات اكتر من الموجود وهى مواصفات المصتع المطلوب يعنى هتحتاج مصتع ينتج كم طن؟هتحتاج مصنع ينتج اكسجين ونتروجين فقط او معاهم الارجون؟ هيكون low pressure او high pressure؟يالنسبه للغاز المنتج هتستغله فى اى؟ واسئلة كتير اخرى يجب ان تحدد كل اهدافك من المشروع؟


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (21 سبتمبر 2011)

على فكرة اعمل بحث عن air separation plant هتلاقى موضوع قد طرحته من فترة وهو تدريب على ذلك الموضوع وعلى فكرة هتاخد فكرة كامله على المشروع اتمنى انها تكون مفيدة لك ولا تنسانا بالدعاء.ولو عندك اى اسئلة فنية ابقى قولها وا شاء الله هاحاول اساعدك لانى شغال فى المجال دا من 6 سنين.


----------



## kenedy (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ سامح شاكر لك تعاونك سيدي الكريم​ 
انا بصدد انشاء مصنع للأكسجين الطبي والصناعي ...
الطبي لأمداد المستشفيات والمستوصفات بأنابيب الأكسجين
وأيضاً لأمداد الصناعيين باسطوانات الأكسجين للحام واعمال الصناعه​ 
لاهنت اي معلومات والا دراسة جدوى والا مواقع تفيد بالمشروع​ 
الله يرزقك أضعاف مضاعفه في طلب الرزق​


----------



## احمد مازن (9 يوليو 2013)

للتواصل mazona6 @ yahoo . com

01274493419


----------



## HASSAN ABOUZEID HA (31 يوليو 2013)

:33:


ahs93 قال:


> اشكرك يا سيد المحترم
> ممكن تزويدنا بدراسة جدوى مع اسماء شركات مصنعه هنديه وكونلك من الشكرين
> اخوك المهندس علي الصغير


----------



## auman_666 (5 أكتوبر 2014)

اشكرك اخى الفاضل على هذى المعلومات وبارك الله فيك ​


----------

